# Good groundwork exercises?



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm sure I sound like a broken record, but oh well! lol. Parelli 7 Games...one of which being Sideways. It's great because you go from basic to more advanced, which is more fun for both human and horse.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That's totally fine! lol
I've thought of trying the 7 games just for kicks but I can't find anywhere that explains them in depth/has a video I can watch explaining them (by someone who knows what they're doing), without having to pay something. And I personally don't want to pay to do something for kicks. =)


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I've heard some people say something about libraries having DVDs I think.....something to look into if that's the case.

You could always turn around and sell the DVD later if you wanted to. I was going to do that with the Cradle Bridle when it came out if my horse and I didn't like it, but we both loved it so I kept it! lol.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

This is a good link that explains what the games are. YouTube also has videos of students practicing the games, but I'd still recommend the dvds or a trainer to teach you... The Seven (7) Games of Parelli Natural Horsemanship


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I was also going to suggest the 7 Games. There are lots of sites that offer explainations of the 7 games with photos & videos, just use google. Also check to see if your library has any videos or dvds. You don't need to become a Parelli junkie in order to benefit from the 7 games.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lateral flexion - Be able to flex her head around to her shoulder on both sides

Vertical flexion - Be able to flex her nose vertically

Giving to pressure - Be able to bring her head down to the ground using poll pressure from the bridle

Working at liberty - Walk, trot, stop, back up by your side without a halter/bridle


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

I would defently look and see what kind of streches you could do with her everyday. I would also do "joining up" round pen work, great for building a stronger relationship and trust. I would also look into John Lyons books. He has a lot of good ground work stuff you can do, that will help you out in the saddle as well.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have posted this to some other ppl who were looking for DVDs, I know you dont want to pay for the info but this at least is a less expensive way to get the info , there is a fee but it may be worth checking into.DVD Rental, Horse Training

I know that they have the dvd Seven games...as to if it is rented already , I think you have to be a member to access that info.


----------



## Jessa (Mar 6, 2008)

I just had a look at your horse profile - Lacy is 24, correct?

First up - 24 isn't too old at all  Providing her joints can handle it, and her body and mind are up to being ridden, I don't see anything stopping you keeping her in med even full work. Including some jumping.

The great thing about using ground work with your work is it can help you keep your horse supple, flexable, and changes things up a bit. 

Some things you can work on:
- Leading
- Backing up (a true back up)
- Moving hindquaters
- Moving forequaters
- Moving both (side stepping over)
- Desensitizing
- Sensitizing (just as important as desensitizing!)
- Lunging, and long lining
- you can then start asking for more - shoulder in, shoulder out, etc etc

What ever you want to be able to do in the saddle, you should do on the ground first.
After a warm up (think of a lunging session - a proper lunging session (don't let her just run at her own pace, as she could do damage. Horses don't understand the need of warming up and cooling down.
After a lunge session, you can do some stretches (you MUST warm up before stretching - stretch a cold muscle and you're asking for touble lol). This is a good way to help keep your mares muscles moving, and the blood flow going. Also, you can 'train' her to stretch certain muscles (like you would a trick. I.e. tap her back leg and she'll stretch out).

 just some ideas. My mare is 20 and I do most of this with her - she's also coming back into jumping as well, and kicking butt! 

If you're worried about her joints, a joint suppliment may be a good idea. I like to use a natural suppliment, such as Celery Seed and/or Devils Claw. But there are many suppliments out there.

Good luck !


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas! =D 
I looked up the 7 games on my library's website and they actually had the dvd there! Yay! I will definitely be getting that out and watching it. =)

I've tried joining up with her and it pretty much fails every time. I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong and I don't know what to change. She ends up running around and around and around (for hours, the longest I've tried to join up with her for was an hour and by that point she was really tired and I felt it wouldn't be nice of me to continue) without chewing, licking or dropping her head. I'll look into John Lyons stuff. =)

Jessa- Yes, she's 24. Her leg joints, at least, can handle anything pretty much. The thing I'm most concerned about over the long term is her back because she's developing a mild swayback and even though it doesn't seem to bother her I don't want to be pounding around on her back continuously, yknow?
She's also really not in shape. She was 200-300 pounds overweight, pure fat, about a year ago and I'm finding that it's pretty hard to put muscle on a horse! haha 
I did set up a little jump for her to jump (free lunging, I haven't ever seriously jumped and I'm sure she hasn't, didn't want the blind leading the blind) a few months ago and she really seemed to be interested by it. She severely rushed it but I didn't have to force her over it at all.

And no worries, when I free lunge her I make sure to keep her at a walk for atleast 5 minutes when we first start out (she's out on pasture 24/7 so she's not really stiff from a stall or something).

Maybe I will start pushing her harder... Cuz I guess she'll let me know when it's time to back off.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Even better if you found the seven games at the library! : )


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Wallaby said:


> Thanks for all the ideas! =D
> I looked up the 7 games on my library's website and they actually had the dvd there! Yay! I will definitely be getting that out and watching it. =)
> 
> I've tried joining up with her and it pretty much fails every time. I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong and I don't know what to change. She ends up running around and around and around (for hours, the longest I've tried to join up with her for was an hour and by that point she was really tired and I felt it wouldn't be nice of me to continue) without chewing, licking or dropping her head. I'll look into John Lyons stuff. =)


I know something better than John Lyons. Marv Walker. Request The Bonder from his site via e-mail (go to the page for first time visitors). The Bonder will tell you everything you need to know in order to "join up". It'll take less time than the time it takes to clean a bridle.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ifs shes getting a swayback one thing you can do to help it is tickle under her belly, kind of at that ticklish spot near their flank. this will cause her to lift her back


----------

